

Rehabilitation Nation - gracegarey
http://exposure.watsi.org/rehabilitation-nation

======
rhubarbcustard
Lovely-looking webpage, a great story and fantastic pictures - a real contrast
to the text-heavy SEOd wordy articles I often read and because: "a picture is
worth a thousand words".

Never heard of Watsi before but will definitely now consider donating.

------
forinti
I've never been to Cambodia and it seems to me that every time I see videos or
pictures from this country, everything is really tidy and clean in spite of it
being very poor.

This contrasts with my experience of other poor countries where most places
are dirty and messy.

------
nowarninglabel
Awesome photo of Ly! His smile really shows how good it feels to help :)

------
rsingla
I absolutely love Watsi - particularly for their amazing transparency and
updates.

